# Smoke detector recommendation - Difficult to find detectors with good reviews



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Look at the UL rating and not customer reviews. Some customer reviews are just sour grapes. They are not indicative of real time testing. The QA you are worried about does not come from customers, but from the testing.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have had First Alert in my home for 10+ years and have had no issues.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorry, but this query reminded me of this:










From xkcd.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Drachenfire said:


> I have had First Alert in my home for 10+ years and have had no issues.


 They say the useful life of a smoke detector is 10 years, and should be replaced after that.
https://blog.allstate.com/is-your-smoke-alarm-expired-this-and-other-important-maintenance-tips/

Some smoke detectors now have 10 year batteries. When the battery dies, its time to replace the detector.

Not sure how home-owners are able to write reviews of a smoke detector unless they had a real fire. My guess is that they put them just outside of their bathroom and then complain that it goes off after a long hot shower. Or goes off when they burn a roast. Its supposed to do that.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

SPS-1 said:


> They say the useful life of a smoke detector is 10 years, and should be replaced after that...


For a number of years the National Fire Alarm Code (NFPA 72) has limited their service life to 10 years. And it holds true for both smoke alarms (stand-alone and interconnected residential) and smoke detectors (used with a fire alarm control panel).

When I replaced the Smoke Detector where I live, I added a label with the "replace by" date.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, last smoke detector that I put in, I wrote the install date on it with a marker. But "Replace By XXXX" is probably a better way to mark it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> I have had First Alert in my home for 10+ years and have had no issues.


First alert say's 10 years should be replaced.:vs_cool:
http://www.firstalert.com/


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

SPS-1 said:


> Not sure how home-owners are able to write reviews of a smoke detector unless they had a real fire. My guess is that they put them just outside of their bathroom and then complain that it goes off after a long hot shower. Or goes off when they burn a roast. Its supposed to do that.


There is actually a spray you can buy to test the detector's functionality.


----------



## kerryman71 (Feb 26, 2017)

I've always used Firex, which I believe is now owned by Kidde, or vice versa. Make sure you check with your state to see which ones are required and where. Photoelectric can be used in some applications while ionization in others. Don't forget carbon monoxide detectors if applicable. I recommend them regardless, especially in the case of apartments or condos. You never know what your neighbors might do.

When you get the new detectors, there's usually an area on side the write the "change by" date. As was mentioned, 10 years is the magic number, but it's ten years from the date of manufacture, which you can usually find on the detector. A smoke detector certificate is required upon each real estate transfer in my area. The fire department is the one that does the test as well as check to make sure the detectors are the appropriate type and within the age range. 

If the detectors are hardwired, make sure they're compatible with any you may not be changing, along with battery backup. 

John


----------



## vedardalarm (Jun 27, 2017)

ClumsyGuy said:


> I was searching for smoke detectors for my new condo. Looking for ionization and photoelectric types. Difficult to find detectors that received consistently good user reviews. Which surprises me since these products are critical in saving lives and seems like the manufacturers have not applied good QA to their products.
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation on what to buy?


Shopping according to the customers reviews is not the only way and best way for buying smoke detector. 
There are some features you need to check when buy a smoke detector. 
1. Power supply
When AC power is supplied, DC backup power is needed. 
2. It can self-check power supply circuit and signal circuit, with test button. 
3. With clear LED and sound indicator for alarm status, fault status and normal working status indication. 
4. The case is made by fire resistance material and with anti-insect design. 
Other features such as sensitivity, working environment etc. 
It is better to buy the smoke alarm from fire security system manufacturer.
There are some posts for guide such as http://www.vedardalarm.com/blog/smoke-alarm-types-and-connection
http://www.vedard.com/post-fire-detector.html


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

UL's tests are flawed and don't do a good job of checking how the alarm works in the real world. The materials and type of smoke are totally different and just because it's UL approved doesn't mean it's good for your application.

The industry polices itself and sets it's own flawed standards to push it's own flawed products.

For a residential application you should get a photo-electic alarm.

Ionization ones take a long a long time to react to smoldering fires, going off long after you've been poisoned by the smoke.

They're also much more likely to be disabled due to false alarms from cooking.

They're really good for flaming fires -> paper fires, grease fires, flammable chemical fires.

But you're very unlikely to have this type of fire unattended anyhow. 

Brand doesn't matter as long as you have the right sensor type for your application and if hard-wired, battery backup.


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

If you're really into smoke detectors, and money is no object, get a Nest! It's about $100 but it will notify your phone, the alarm will tell you specifically where the smoke is, and it has a nifty motion activated night light function. 
The only reason I have one is I got it as a gift, but I really like it! The one time it went off I wasn't home but was able to call my wife at home and make sure that everything was ok.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

^sounds like a expensive gimmick when u can get a regular one for $25. but i don't care as long as it works.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I gotta say my cheap First Alert smoke alarms have saved my home on several occasions. At different times over the last couple years, my son and my wife have left items cooking on the stove unattended. Each time the SA went off right on cue just before a major fire started. I know that's not the info you seek, but, as a secondary alert system, the First Alerts seem to be very good.


----------

